# VectorProgramm und auch noch kostenlos?



## DanielBodensee (24. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin mal so frech und frage nach einem kostenlosen Vectorprogramm  

Grund ist, ich habe ein Comic-Datei im JPG-Format, möchte diese neu einfärben und müsste dazu das ganze denke ich erst mal vectorisieren.

Mit welchem Programm könnte ich die Grafik nachzeichnen und so aus der Grafik Flächen herstellen damit man diese dann einfärben kann?

Gruss,
Daniel


----------



## shakar (25. April 2007)

Also ich arbeite sehr gerne mit Inkscape. Wird auch regelmäßig weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2007)

Hallo Daniel,

Inkscape sollte dabei die erste Wahl sein.
Neben dem Download des Programms werden auf der Webseite auch ebenso ausreichend 
(deutschsprachige) Tutorials bereit gestellt wie die bekannten Kommunikationsmöglichkeit 
in Form von Foren, Wikis etc.

Grüße und viel Spaß mit Inkscape
Markus


----------



## DanielBodensee (28. April 2007)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, werde mir das Teil gleich downloaden sobald die Site wieder online ist.

Gruss,
Daniel


----------

